# More good deals, 45� transfers at Semo



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

I see that Semo has a new size transfer (7x12) at a much lower price: 45¢, minimum of 50, no setup fees. 

SEMO Imprints - Pricing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



wormil said:


> I see that Semo has a new size transfer (7x12) at a much lower price: 45¢, minimum of 50, no setup fees.
> 
> SEMO Imprints - Pricing


Yay! Everyone is trying to compete with F&M. Love it! Andy they allow ganging at this price. Gonna give them a try.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Not sure I would consider this competing against F&M.....I guess it works if you need a small number (68 or less) of a small size transfer...These folks seem like nice people and I hope some day I can use them....


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

I remember the day Rodney announced their .15 special on twitter. I was blown away. It took us this long to figure out how to even get near that price. It's not so much a competition as it was feeling bad for our current customers. It felt like your kid asking how come the other team got ice cream but they didn't :0) I know FM will not see any dips in their sales. They are a great reputable company. Now both teams can get ice cream


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Well it definitely competes. Today I had an order come in for sleeve logos, it will be 22.50 from Semo or 27.50 from F&M. If I fiddled with the layout a bit I could probably knock a dollar or so off the F&M price but it's still a good deal.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



wormil said:


> Well it definitely competes. Today I had an order come in for sleeve logos, it will be 22.50 from Semo or 27.50 from F&M. If I fiddled with the layout a bit I could probably knock a dollar or so off the F&M price but it's still a good deal.


Yeah, I have some tagless labels I will be ordering today. Semo allows ganging while F&M does not. Cost will be 1/3 of what it would be at F&M.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Can anyone believe people still screenprint? I guess I will have to look around, I used F&M one time in the past for a resort design run and it was good but I have gotten so ingrained with Dowling Graphics and service and quality I get it will take a little more than give away pricing to get me to move..
dlac


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I never used Dowling because the samples were very thick and heavy. I got a message from them to call and talk after posting about it but I've finally found a local contract printer that is cheaper than transfers and I don't have to do any work . The deal from Semo though is easier than cutting vinyl for smaller jobs so its hard to resist. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Hey rick your posts are confusing, one said you were doing sleeves with transfers, next one said you were not using transfers anymore and found a really cheap contract printer.. You got to clarify and clear this up so I know what I should do to grow up and be successful.. I do know that I have never gotten anything thick or heavy from dowling.. one of my main selling points is to show customers how soft and clean my whites and lights are on dark garments compared to printing plastisol and flashing.. talk about thick and heavy.. that's where I get really confused.. must be an industry problem this confused stuff
dlac


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



dlac said:


> ...next one said you were not using transfers anymore...


Nope, I never said that. 





dlac said:


> ...talk about thick and heavy.. that's where I get really confused.. must be an industry problem this confused stuff...


I pressed a sample, a fishing stock transfer meant for dark shirts, and tried to wear it, after an hour I couldn't stand it anymore. There were some samples for light/white shirts but I never tried them because I rarely get orders for white shirts. I believe posters here when they say the transfers are top quality and not heavy but unfortunately I can only judge what I'm given. If you wish to send me a sample transfer for dark shirts I'll be glad to try it out.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll try to help clear up confusion. You use what works. Sometimes you use transfers and sometimes it is the local printer. Larry at Dowling is a great guy. You have a professional to help you with all of your transfer needs. Wormil has professionals as well. We all are trying to make money and provide a quality product while doing so.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Wormil.. If you email me your shipping address I will personally send you a custom fish transfer that I had Dowling make for me from my art.. I would send you a shirt with it on already if you would rather but Just so you know I am not crazy, lazy or on Dowlings payroll..LOL .. I, like the rest of us am always trying to find a way to make and extra dollar and keep a customer happy.. If you want the shirt, tell me your size.. then you could wear it around and advertise for Dowling and me... 
dlac
dlacart[USER=130301]@mediacom[/USER]bb.net


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

I have a couple shirts I pressed with transfers from Dowling....They are excellent quality....But for my "cheap" clients their prices are not where I need them to be...


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I need about 24 transfers printed.. 12- red ink and 12 black ink..who do u suggest. I would also like a soft hand.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Well personally I would recommend Dowling but we all have different opinions.. They are in Florida.. where are you located.. might matter, might not...

dlac


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Royster... I mostly buy 13X23 sheets and that gives me two full size backs and two left chests.. sometimes I have to cut them myself but I get a lot of prints on a 13X23
dlac


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



dlac said:


> Hey rick your posts are confusing, one said you were doing sleeves with transfers, next one said you were not using transfers anymore and found a really cheap contract printer.. You got to clarify and clear this up so I know what I should do to grow up and be successful..


Bre hit it on the head. You've got to know all your options and pick the best one based on the job. Contract printers are not the best choice for small jobs. The fact this job only cost him $22 meant he wasn't having many done.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



dlac said:


> Royster... I mostly buy 13X23 sheets and that gives me two full size backs and two left chests.. sometimes I have to cut them myself but I get a lot of prints on a 13X23
> dlac


I have seen that size.....Depending on what combination you need at the time, it can be a good deal....

Just curious what kind of shipping charges you see on 100, 150 sheets?


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in Louisiana


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

We are in Southern Illinois and I don't have billing in front of me and Dowling puts iin with my billing but I think I pay under$10 for 50 sheets which is usually what I order.. I am pretty small potatoes (is that spelled right?) And when I get over 100 shirts I start thinking contract print.. One of my big selling points is on a 4 color job and my customer needs one shirt for a new employee or their mother in law I will do it for them for same price as 50...
dlac


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



dlac said:


> One of my big selling points is on a 4 color job and my customer needs one shirt for a new employee or their mother in law I will do it for them for same price as 50...dlac


That has always been a selling point for me with transfers....I let a client buy 30, 60 or 120 shirts and any extras, (I try for a minimum of 6) are the same price as original order...

I have 1 client who bought 30 shirts to begin with a couple years, and I have now sold them over 500 a handful at a time....


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

I knew you Canadians were pretty sharp but to be as smart as I am.. wow.... LOL
dlac


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



splathead said:


> Bre hit it on the head. You've got to know all your options and pick the best one based on the job. Contract printers are not the best choice for small jobs. The fact this job only cost him $22 meant he wasn't having many done.


It's only 36 shirts with a sleeve logo ... 1.5x3. Usually I would have done it in vinyl but when I can buy 500 (ganged) transfers for $23, then I'm going that route. It's for a band so I know they will order more in the future.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Hey Bre...I notice that you have some Flo colors and a hot pink. Do you have a neon pink color....similar to Union Inks Aurora Pink?


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Shoot me an email and I will send you a sample of the hot pink we have. I have a flo pink as well but it looks more red than pink so I don't even offer that to my customers. I have never seen the Union Pink so can't say for sure without seeing it. Give me your addy and I'll send out a sample of hot pink. We run that color daily no problem getting you a sample.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

what are the color limitations for this deal? FnM you can only have one color for thier .15 special.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



GN said:


> what are the color limitations for this deal? FnM you can only have one color for thier .15 special.


Looks pretty obvious to me that this is a 1 colour special because I do not see 2 colours in their price grid for the 45 cents transfers...


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep one color only. The paper is too small to hit all the registration buttons on our automatic machines. For multicolor jobs we have to have the registration buttons to register the additional colors. Registration is fun enough as it is (even using ink jet film and preshrinking the paper) it would be a nightmare trying to register additional colors. So no dice on multicolor specials.  


Take care of your customers they feed your family-Bre SEMO Imprints


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



jamerican352005 said:


> Registration is fun enough as it is (even using ink jet film and preshrinking the paper) it would be a nightmare trying to register additional colors.


How come you are not using a direct to screen system?...


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Because the amount of production we do each day is done faster the good old fashion way :0) If I see a direct to screen system that is faster than my employees that handle our screen department I will consider buying one. Until then the terminators will not take over my screen department  Going to the SGIA show in Vegas in October. I'll keep you updated. The last time I saw one I was thinking they should rename the machine the grandma... :0)


Take care of your customers they feed your family-Bre SEMO Imprints


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

I do not think fast is the only issue.......Registration is what I was thinking about....


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought the direct to screen process was for the images of your screens? I guess I need to google. It has been a while since I have been to a show and I'm always too busy to read my latest issue of printwear magazine when it comes in at work. Have to look into this. 


Take care of your customers they feed your family-Bre SEMO Imprints


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



jamerican352005 said:


> Shoot me an email and I will send you a sample of the hot pink we have. I have a flo pink as well but it looks more red than pink so I don't even offer that to my customers. I have never seen the Union Pink so can't say for sure without seeing it. Give me your addy and I'll send out a sample of hot pink. We run that color daily no problem getting you a sample.


Hey Bre....I never received these samples. I've since moved and sent you a PM with my new address.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



jamerican352005 said:


> I'll try to help clear up confusion. You use what works. Sometimes you use transfers and sometimes it is the local printer. Larry at Dowling is a great guy. You have a professional to help you with all of your transfer needs. Wormil has professionals as well. We all are trying to make money and provide a quality product while doing so.


 
What Bre said is true. There is a time and place for transfers. Thanks Bre for the pat on the back. The feeling is mutual.

[email protected]


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Transfers are great when you have a group that is reluctant to invest in a large quantity but in your mind they will sell more than they want to order...Case in point.....I did 30 t-shirts for a hockey teams training camp but I ordered 200 transfers....Within a few days of the 1st shirts being delivered a good portion of the extra were sold....And not only tees, because I had transfers I was able to sell hoodies, long sleeves, sweatshirts, etc....


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Just a side note.. Over the years my transfer business was a lot bigger than now.. I had some catalog sales that were doing major dozens a month.. hence lots and lots of left over transfers.. The better companies using better paper and better inks along with more sophisticated manufacturing, Art Brands, Dowling Graphics, Wildside.. are literally good for years.. I have some 5-6 year old transfers still press great.. I keep them in a room with a dehumidfier and try to keep humidity down, seems to help... So unless your client goes out of business or moves to your competitor it never hurts to buy extras..
dlac


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Any reviews on these transfers? Good price on them.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

VERY CONFUSING.. looked more like shirts.. transfers are designs printed on paper and then we press them on shirts.. shirts are cloth and have a hole for your head to go through and then places on each side for arms.. I personally like pocket shirts cause then I can tell if I have them on backwards or not..
dlac


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



dlac said:


> VERY CONFUSING.. looked more like shirts.. transfers are designs printed on paper and then we press them on shirts.. shirts are cloth and have a hole for your head to go through and then places on each side for arms.. I personally like pocket shirts cause then I can tell if I have them on backwards or not..
> dlac


As long as my head is through the top I don't care which way round they are.


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



CenCal559 said:


> Any reviews on these transfers? Good price on them.


Good transfers, and great customer service.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

I can jump on the band wagon with Semo. Had an order a couple weeks ago for 200 shirts 1 c front pocket and 4 color process backs for a poker run. Yes I pressed them all. Bre was great throughout the transaction even when online ordering went a little haywire. Single prints ganged and all for $55 and thats on the bigger sizes since they have been out of 7x12 paper. But even at bigger size still cheaper than FM with set up charges. 
Diane at Dowling handled the 4c process back prints and I had zero failed transfers. Fast shipping and good prices at $1 each if you order minimum 300. No complaints other than Pressing 200 shirts front back SUCKS! But I made money and client was happy.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

How can you run out of 7 x 12 paper and still have larger sizes in stock?...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

royster13 said:


> How can you run out of 7 x 12 paper and still have larger sizes in stock?...


Maybe they don't have a hydraulic cutter?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



royster13 said:


> How can you run out of 7 x 12 paper and still have larger sizes in stock?...


Bre told me that its a different stock of paper so I am assuming, yeah I know, that they do not cut their own stock?


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

No we do not cut our own paper. Our paper supplier sends us paper at the size we request. The cut it based on our requirements. The 7x12 is a special we found from a company. That special has not been restocked. As soon as it has, we will get in the shipment and it will be available. 

Think about material costs...forget about the paper. How much money goes into screen, ink, and overhead costs? Price out plastisol ink by the gallon. Then price out emulsion...the good stuff. Now think about the time all of this takes (labor costs) .45 per transfer. If you order 50 (most people do) that is $22.50 We do not have any restrictions so gangs are allowed. We do not have any set up fees. When the paper (that is almost next to nothing) is available we are happy to offer the promotion to our customers. Until then we can't lose money. We have too many customers and employees that rely on our company to stay open. If anyone knows where I can get paper that is practically free let me know and I'll order from that company with a smile. :0) a huge smile :0) 


Take care of your customers they feed your family-Bre SEMO Imprints


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

And thanks for the good review on both companies!! We all try hard to keep everyone happy and business running smoothly. Feels so good to get a pat on the back. If I can find a robot to print the shirts for us all I have it for sale on the website  Until then looks like its happy printing for us all. If one of my employees reads this...I'm kidding a robot could never replace my crew :0)


Take care of your customers they feed your family-Bre SEMO Imprints


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

They're BACK!!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

So are these going up to 0.75 on February 01?....


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

It seems they did


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

It ain't Feb yet. Looks like I need to order some transfers...lol


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

they are already 75 cents


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Website says not till Feb last I checked...


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



mmonk said:


> Website says not till Feb last I checked...


if u add to cart u can see the price


----------



## inkslingerxx (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Very good info. My initial question when i signed up here was about ganging. If it was doable. Now that i actually figured out the term for it I know that it is lol. Im going this route until I can affird a proper plotter. Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



inkslingerxx said:


> Very good info. My initial question when i signed up here was about ganging. If it was doable. Now that i actually figured out the term for it I know that it is lol. Im going this route until I can affird a proper plotter. Thanks.


Even after you get a plotter, there will still be lots of jobs that will best be done with plastisol transfers....


----------



## inkslingerxx (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*



royster13 said:


> Even after you get a plotter, there will still be lots of jobs that will best be done with plastisol transfers....


Agreed, Ive been putting together shirt and hoodie orders for a while now with different forums I'm on(which actually started out as a favor for someone else). Seeing how successful I have been with these orders Ive decided to finally stop outsourcing it to someone else and do them myself. I've always been interested in this, but the confirmation that I can be successful with it has given me that good kick in the pants.

Anyways back on topic. Ive sent an email for samples


----------



## inkslingerxx (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Also a few of those orders I did involved usernames and such which is why im going the vinyl route also


----------



## SB2012 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

Hi Guys, i'm new to the t-shirt industry.
I'm wanting to try transfers as tags for my shirts. I see a lot of pricing on here but nothing broken down.
What would you guys estimate cost being of a 2 color tag roughly 3" x 3". I understand they come in sheets, but how many per sheet etc.? I'm basically trying to break it down per tag?
Any help will help. Thanks so much.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: More good deals, 45¢ transfers at Semo*

As many as you can fit on a sheet.....You can get sheets as large as 25 x 38.....


----------

